
Disruption is over – and Facebook won - dx034
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40922041
======
andreasgonewild
Like hell they did, Facebook will sound like Myspace before you know what
happened.

------
lioeters
..until something newer and better comes along..hopefully soon.

